# Reistall Sims2 but keep the saved games



## mala (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi,

just recovered from a system failure on my Mac and Sims can't be launched any longer (same as with many other apps that is...). I need to reinstall Sims2 and Pets and I'm fine with that, but how can this be done without loosing the saved games?

TIA

Mans


----------



## ÐÑÑÐ¸Ñ (Sep 4, 2007)

I think there may be folder with save games in Sims2 directory.


----------



## PGTips (Sep 5, 2007)

The saved games are stored in your Documents/EA Games/Sims 2 folder. If you trashed your installation, your saved games shouldn't be affected since they are stored in a different place.


----------



## mala (Sep 5, 2007)

Great, thx!

/Mans


----------



## PGTips (Sep 5, 2007)

As a general rule, most games on OS X commonly store their saved games in two places. ~/Library/Application Support/_game name_ or ~/Documents/_game name_. Sometimes, they may not use the game name but the publisher's name like EA or Microsoft Games, etc.

I have yet to come across games saving data in the /Applications folder.


----------

